
Show HN: Automatically share new blog posts on targeted subreddits - juhaszhenderson
https://www.hiscribble.com/exclamation
======
juhaszhenderson
Hey everyone!

From launching our own blog we’ve discovered just how much a PITA it is to
maintain it—let alone actively grow it.

Blogs are great growth mechanisms for products (SEO, targeted traffic,
branding, etc.), but they also require a lot of love & attention. Beyond
writing the blog in the first place, you also have to get it in front of the
right people.

We heard all about this problem when we launched Scribble (an on demand blog
writing subscription for startups), and thought we had the right background to
address it.

Exclamation is a seamless way to promote your blog posts on targeted
subreddits. Here’s how it works:

1\. Send us a link when you publish a new post 2\. We’ll generate a custom
list of 10 targeted subreddits for each post you submit 3\. We’ll hand-submit
the posts (to avoid getting flagged as spam) to the subreddits within 5 days

Exclamation is for those who have enough time to write a great blog post, but
not enough to share it everywhere they should. Your blog should help your
product grow, not suck time away from working on it.

Exclamation is really exciting when it’s combined with Scribble: essentially
with these two you can automate both the writing of your blog and the
promotion of it. You can just sit back, relax, and leave your entire blog on
autopilot. That way you can focus on what actually matters: product & users.

Would love to hear your thoughts on this! We’ll be around all day to answer
questions.

️

